# NE Wisconsin Sub looking for work or backup opportunities



## atlas (Sep 1, 2004)

Is there anyone in NE Wisconsin looking for a sub contractor or backup for the 2004- 2005 plowing season?


----------



## JUSTBE (Jan 3, 2005)

Atlas,

Are you still looking for Sub work?

Brent


----------

